# 585 seatpost slipping - redux.



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

Just got my lovely new 585 (Black, Eurus, Chorus, Look seatpost) and I'm suffering from the dreaded problem, it slips down a few mm each ride (I've torqued it to the right spec). Being that I know the torque value is really for the bolt I know tightening, besides not being a great idea, won't really help the situation.

One story I've heard is that the bolt that comes with the clamp is actually too long, so it never really tightens properly. 

Has there been any further progress on this issue? Anyone had any luck with a solution besides sending the frame back (which I'll talk to the LBS about soon)?

PS - my LBS said my frame also came with another seatpost clamp, which they gave me, but it's very tall, doesn't look like it would fit the frame. Anyone know what this is all about?


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

*This is what I heard*

My LBS told me that the early version of 585 has the seatpost slipping problem, and before the summer LOOK has sent a mail to all the dealers informing them a new seat clamp has been made to solve the problem. My LBS hasn't got it so I haven't seen the new clamp. Maybe you should call your LBS to find out, before that don't over tighten the clamp because the seat tube will crack.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I got one of the first frames this summer after they fixed the problem. I was told the frames like mine have a gap in the front and rear of the seat tube for clamping force to equalize better. Most frames have the gap or split only in the rear which causes higher loads on one side of the post only. For the money you spent, you should not have to deal with posts slipping. Also, don't be afraid to tighten the post bolt a little above spec. Not a bunch, but a little should not hurt.


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

Mine has the gap in the front and back as well - still have the problem.


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

Right, as far as I know all the 585 including the early ones has gap at front & rear, and my LBS told me that when you insert the seatpost, if you discover a lot of play then the frame shall be an early one. The later frames don't have any play. Another place to identify is the BB shell, the early frames are rough inside while the later frame are smooth. But anyway this problem shall be fully covered by the 3 year warranty policy from LOOK, discuss with your LBS before making your move.


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

Seems to be a lot of theories from different sources... hmm... here's what I just encountered. I noticed that the pics of the 2006 models used the secondary clamp that came with my frame. Low and behold, I tried it, torqued it to the same spec as the original and what do you know... no slippage... so far. I'll keep you all posted on future developments.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Macho Man Savage said:


> Seems to be a lot of theories from different sources... hmm... here's what I just encountered. I noticed that the pics of the 2006 models used the secondary clamp that came with my frame. Low and behold, I tried it, torqued it to the same spec as the original and what do you know... no slippage... so far. I'll keep you all posted on future developments.


So are you saying that you got 2 seatpost clamps with your frame? My 585 still has the slippage after many of the remedies posted on the forum here...It does have the notches front and back on the seat tube..

cheers.
jim


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

jimbonnet said:


> So are you saying that you got 2 seatpost clamps with your frame? My 585 still has the slippage after many of the remedies posted on the forum here...It does have the notches front and back on the seat tube..
> 
> cheers.
> jim


Yup, that's what I'm saying. To see the second one that came with mine - which I hope will be the solution (time will tell!) - check out the pics in this thread of the 2006 models --> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40319


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

all Look dealers were sent retrofit seat collars to fix this prob, ask you shop or contact the distributor yourself
Veltec in the States
KMI in Canada


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

sirbikealot said:


> all Look dealers were sent retrofit seat collars to fix this prob, ask you shop or contact the distributor yourself
> Veltec in the States
> KMI in Canada


And does this fix the rocking if you dont crank down the post bolt? Veltec told me that there were a batch of 585 frames that had a seat tube that was too large.

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

jimbonnet said:


> And does this fix the rocking if you dont crank down the post bolt? Veltec told me that there were a batch of 585 frames that had a seat tube that was too large.
> 
> Thanks.
> Jim


I haven't experience this rocking. Might that not be a function of seatpost quality?


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Macho Man Savage said:


> I haven't experience this rocking. Might that not be a function of seatpost quality?


In my original post on the forum about this bikealot mentioned the same thing. I have a selcof monocoque post. At $200 I HOPE this isnt a question of seatpost quality.  The post is about the most expensive one to be found.

-jim


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

jimbonnet said:


> In my original post on the forum about this bikealot mentioned the same thing. I have a selcof monocoque post. At $200 I HOPE this isnt a question of seatpost quality.  The post is about the most expensive one to be found.
> 
> -jim



If you think about it, cranking down the post is not going to stop any perceived rocking, it'll just start to compress the carbon. If the post is rocking it's because it's not stiff, not because it's loose.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Macho Man Savage said:


> If you think about it, cranking down the post is not going to stop any perceived rocking, it'll just start to compress the carbon. If the post is rocking it's because it's not stiff, not because it's loose.


I beg to differ with you as it is not the post flexing. I can see it rocking back and forth near the joint of the seatpost and seat-tube if the tape is not in the seat tube.. Obviously your frame does not have this same issue. The seat post has a torque limit as does the seat clamp. You are right on one point, cranking the bolt too tight does nothing but ruin a post.

-jim


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Are you guys only having problems with CF seatposts in the Look 585 frame?
My 585 frame (April 2005) has a gap in the ST front and rear. I have no problems
with slipage but I am using a Thomson Masterpiece alum seatpost.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

For slipping seatposts, here are the steps that need to be taken.

Mic the outer diameter of the seat post. It must be within the manufacturer's tolerance. 

Mic the inner diameter of the seat tube. The inner diameter must not exceed 27.45mm. 

Check the seat clamp height (the thickness of the seat clamp). It must be at least 9mm tall. 

Make sure the seat binder bolt is greased. 

If these steps still do not cure the problem, contact your place of purchase to pursue a warranty solution.


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

Until further notice, the new seat clamp has officially fixed the problem (knock on wood).


----------



## ducrider (Sep 16, 2005)

*What "batch'" of 585 frame do you all have?*

I'm not sure what the final assessment is. Is it a frame issue or a collar and bolt issue?

I just took delivery of a new unbuilt 585 frameset and let me tell you, it worries me that I can practically drop my Alien carbon post into the seat tube and it will slide in all the way by gravity alone. I can also ratlle it inside the seat tube by rocking it back and forth while partially inserted. Is this consistent with your experiences?

If there is a bad batch of frames out there, is there any realistic means of determining which ones belong to the good ones? Markings? Serial numbers?

To all of you with 585 frames which do not have slipping posts, do you have a tighter fit in your seat tube or do you have similar loose fitting posts but just clamped down the collar harder?


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

I don't have a particularly loose post. No more loose than carbon on carbon should be. I still have to twist it in. For me the alternate clamp seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

ducrider said:


> it worries me that I can practically drop my Alien carbon post into the seat tube and it will slide in all the way by gravity alone. I can also ratlle it inside the seat tube by rocking it back and forth while partially inserted. Is this consistent with your experiences?


Your description is dead on with my frame that slips. I have put calipers on the seat post and its right on the money at 27,2. I did not caliper the inside of the seat tube as was suggested above in this thread. I'll have to get try that but I imagine that my tube is larger than spec. Right now Im running an OLD control tech aluminum post with tape around the inside of the seat tube, grease on the clamp bolt and its cranked WAY tight so it is distorting the bolt.. Its not slipping, but Im not happy about it.. the carbon post is taken out so it doesnt get damaged.

Looks like MachoMan has a smaller seat tube or larger post.

Regards-
Jim


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

I had to return my first 585 frame because I did not like the weaved CF bulge
I saw on the interior of the frame where the TT meets the steerer tube.
I think CF under high pressure and Temp will creep and can distort when
cooling due to stress relief. If LOOK has quality control issues, they probably
won't tell us.


----------

